# Critique my Solid APHA mare



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Links don't take me to any specific video...


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know what you are doing, but the link doesn't go anywhere but random video list.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Go on YouTube Type in GoldieElise1231 and the video is called 'Critique'


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

He looks a little long. But his legs look pretty decent. He's a really handsome boy!


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

She (; but thank you very much! She is still young and growing


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha woops sorry well then SHE is a very pretty girl! ;p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha thank you very much


----------

